# desculpe - desculpa



## jim2brasil

Estou tentando aprender português e tenho uma pergunta.  

Quando quero dizer algo como "pardon me", digo "desculpe".  Tenho uma amiga no Brasil que sempre diz "desculpa".

Hoje ela me disse desculpa e eu perguntei se devo usar desculpe ou desculpa.  Ela me disse que eu devo dizer desculpe.  Eu perguntei porque e ela me disse não sei.

Estas palavras são como obrigado e obrigada ou somente formas distintas de desculpar?

Alguém pode me ajudar?

Muito obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Hi Jim

The problem is that there is not a problem.  We can use both, that's why she can't remember which one. 
Desculpa (tu) 
Desculpe (você)

These are imperative form:
desculpa (tu)
desculpe (você/ele/ela)
desculpemos (nós)
desculpai (vós)
desculpem (eles/elas)


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Ah, e no Brasil, apesar de a forma de tratamento preferencial ser o _você_, é muito mais comum que se ouça _desculpa. Desculpe _soa mais formal para mim.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Talvez possa ser também um modo simplificado (singular)  de um pedido de "desculpas".


----------



## Denis555

Ricardo, interessante! Eu nunca tinha pensado nisso. 
Mesmo assim, penso que seja simplesmente a forma verbal pois podemos usar depois de "desculpa" um predicado tipo:
-Desculpa pela demora!
E não um adjunto adnominal:
-Desculpa da demora!

Mesmo assim, só com "desculpa", a frase deixa margens a interpretações...


----------



## nijinzka

Vanda said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> The problem is that there is not a problem.  We can use both, that's why she can't remember which one.
> Desculpa (tu)
> Desculpe (você)
> 
> These are imperative form:
> desculpa (tu)
> desculpe (você/ele/ela)
> desculpemos (nós)
> desculpai (vós)
> desculpem (eles/elas)


 

No espanhol nos usamos Desculpa pra tu e desculpe pra vc mais desculpe e mais formal!!!


----------



## jazyk

> E não um adjunto adnominal:
> -Desculpa da demora!


Mas aqui não se trata de adjunto adnominal, pelo contrário, a construção clássica é desculpar alguém de algo, não por algo, como se vulgarizou.


----------



## Vin Raven

jazyk said:


> Mas aqui não se trata de adjunto adnominal, pelo contrário, a construção clássica é desculpar alguém de algo, não por algo, como se vulgarizou.



Sempre entendi que vinha de "desculpa-me lá" com o "-me lá" sendo entendido/engolido e não falado.


----------



## jazyk

Esse me lá eu nunca vi e não entendo o que tem a ver com a questão de ser ou não adjunto adnominal.


----------



## Vin Raven

jazyk said:


> Esse me lá eu nunca vi e não entendo o que tem a ver com a questão de ser ou não adjunto adnominal.



Nada, eu estava a fazer o ponto que no uso vulgar e calão muita gente diz "desculpa" porque engolem o "-me lá".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vin Raven said:


> Nada, eu estava a fazer o ponto que no uso vulgar e calão muita gente diz "desculpa" porque engolem o "-me lá".



E, por acaso, exisitiria um "desculpa-me cá" ?


----------



## Alentugano

Ricardo Tavares said:


> E, por acaso, exisitiria um "desculpa-me cá" ?



_"Desculpe-me lá"_ ou, mais frequentemente, _"Desculpe lá"_ é uma expressão coloquial que nos sai (em Portugal) com a maior naturalidade. Neste contexto, o advérbio "*lá*" não deve ser interpretado ao pé da letra. Ele tem valor afectivo e, ao mesmo tempo, serve para reforçar, dar ênfase ao pedido de desculpas.
O dicionário Aurélio explica:
*Lá*: [acepção]6.Partícula de realce, reforço, que, anteposta ou posposta  a um verbo, lhe imprime a idéia de começo imediato de ação: 
_Lá vou eu!, _ou que se usa, não raro com  valor afetivo, após o pronome oblíquo referente à pessoa com quem se fala: 
_Conte-me lá como foi a  festa_;
_Diga-nos lá o  que sabe do caso_;
ou  que, conforme a entonação que se lhe dê, assume, pelo menos aproximadamente, o  valor de um advérbio de negação:
_Sei lá!_;
Entretanto, _"Desculpe cá", _nunca ouvi. 
Uma alternativa muito comum, talvez mais formal, seria _"Peço desculpa."_


----------



## Denis555

Esse português "desculpa-me *lá*" talvez seja o equivalente do brasileiro: 
Desculpa *aí*! _ou_ 
Desculp'*aí*!


----------



## Vin Raven

Denis555 said:


> Esse português "desculpa-me *lá*" talvez seja o equivalente do brasileiro:
> Desculpa *aí*!



Meh, acho que o equivalente ao  _Desculpa *aí*!_ é mais um _Desculpa *lá*_.



Denis555 said:


> Desculp'*aí*!



Esse eu não sei, porque _Desculpai_ normalmente é maneira muito mais formal.
Como dizendo:
_Desculpai_.
ou
Que vocês nos _desculpai_ por isso.


Não esquecendo que a pessoa que dá razões por não ter feito algo chama-se de:
_Ele tá a dar desculpa pela preguiça agúda.

_E se a pessoa está embaraçada por não ter feito algo, também diz:
_Dá desculpa.
_


----------



## jazyk

> _Desculpai_.
> ou
> Que vocês nos _desculpai_ por isso.


Que vocês nos desculpem por isso 
ou
Que vós nos desculpeis por isso.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Vin Raven said:


> Esse eu não sei, porque _Desculpai_ normalmente é maneira muito mais formal.
> Como dizendo:
> _Desculpai_.
> ou
> Que vocês nos _desculpai_ por isso.


 
Acho que ele não se referia à forma imperativa "Desculpai", mas sim a uma forma contrata de _Desculpa aí_, que a maioria pronuncia _Desculp'aí._


----------



## Vin Raven

jazyk said:


> Que vocês nos desculpem por isso
> ou
> Que vós nos desculpeis por isso.




Pois, mas o desculpai é mais formal, e menos usado.


----------



## Alentugano

Denis555 said:


> Esse português "desculpa-me *lá*" talvez seja o equivalente do brasileiro:
> Desculpa *aí*! _ou_
> Desculp'*aí*!


 
_"Desculpa aí" _não é exclusivo do Brasil. Por aqui seria normalíssimo, especialmente entre jovens. 
Também se ouve, por exemplo, "_Tchau aí"._


----------



## magdala

Alentugano said:


> _"Desculpa aí" _não é exclusivo do Brasil. Por aqui seria normalíssimo, especialmente entre jovens.
> Também se ouve, por exemplo, "_Tchau aí"._


 
Pois é Alentugano, mas não podemos negar que muitas destas expressões são "todinhas" importadas do Brasil! Com tanta telenovela é impossível não deixar-se contagiar. Eu já deixei de ver telenovelas há mais de doze anos mas há expressões que dificilmente contenho, p.e. quando me cruzo com alguém conhecido na rua: "tudo bom/bem?" e depois mordo a língua e repito-me a mim mesma: mas afinal estamos no Brasil ou em Portugal?


----------



## Outsider

jim2brasil said:


> Estou tentando aprender português e tenho uma pergunta.
> 
> Quando quero dizer algo como "pardon me", digo "desculpe".  Tenho uma amiga no Brasil que sempre diz "desculpa".
> 
> Hoje ela me disse desculpa e eu perguntei se devo usar desculpe ou desculpa.  Ela me disse que eu devo dizer desculpe.  Eu perguntei porque e ela me disse não sei.
> 
> Estas palavras são como obrigado e obrigada ou somente formas distintas de desculpar?
> 
> Alguém pode me ajudar?
> 
> Muito obrigado.


Como outros já disseram, de acordo com a gramática tradicional, e tal como em espanhol, "Desculpa" devia ser menos formal que "Desculpe". Mas na prática muita gente usa as duas expressões da mesma maneira, sem grande distinção.

De resto, aqui pode-se também interpretar "Desculpa" como um substantivo, elíptico pela frase "Peço desculpa", ou outra parecida. Aliás, se quiser uma expressão com o mesmo nível de delicadeza que a inglesa "Pardon me", o meu conselho é que diga mesmo "Peço desculpa".


----------



## Outsider

Vin Raven said:


> Nada, eu estava a fazer o ponto que no uso vulgar e calão muita gente diz "desculpa" porque engolem o "-me lá".


Isso não me parece uma contracção nada plausível.


----------



## Vin Raven

Outsider said:


> Isso não me parece uma contracção nada plausível.


Mas existe, e é quase tão plausível como engolir o _peço_ do "peço desculpa".


----------



## magdala

Resumindo:
Tu
peço( -te) perdão/desculpa 
desculpa(-me) (lá)
perdoa-me
aceita o meu perdão/as minhas desculpas

você
  peço( -lhe) perdão/desculpa 
desculpe (-me)(lá) 
perdoe-me
aceite o meu perdão/as...

Aceitam-se sugestões para completar a lista do perdão....


----------



## Vin Raven

magdala said:


> Aceitam-se sugestões para completar a lista do perdão....



Mil perdões, mas por que é que não queres aceitar _os meus __perdões_?


----------



## Alentugano

magdala said:


> Pois é Alentugano, mas não podemos negar que muitas destas expressões são "todinhas" importadas do Brasil! Com tanta telenovela é impossível não deixar-se contagiar. Eu já deixei de ver telenovelas há mais de doze anos mas há expressões que dificilmente contenho, p.e. quando me cruzo com alguém conhecido na rua: "tudo bom/bem?" e depois mordo a língua e repito-me a mim mesma: mas afinal estamos no Brasil ou em Portugal?



Magdala, acho que não interessa muito de onde vieram essas expressões, o que interessa é que elas também são nossas a partir do momento em que nos saem com a maior naturalidade. 
Eu gosto de pensar que a língua não é um contentor fechado, está em permanente evolução e é influenciada por tudo o que acontece à nossa volta. Muitas palavras ou expressões acabam por ser transitórias, próprias de um certo momento ou época, e há outras que vêm pra ficar. E se ficam, é porque, de algum modo, passaram no teste, isto é, já nos são úteis e constituem, de facto, uma evolução natural na língua.
Cumprimentos alentejanos.


----------



## magdala

Alentugano, concordo contigo em que a língua não é um contentor fechado , que está em permanente evolução e que é influenciada por tudo o que acontece à nossa volta. 
Mas daí a dizer que "se ficam (muitas palavras ou expressões ), é porque, de algum modo, passaram no teste" isso já é discutível. O homem é o maior papagaio que existe acima da terra e, em geral, repete muitas coisas que ouve, não porque tenha aprovado previamente o seu uso, mas por influências alheias e porque de alguma forma essas palavras foram assimiladas pelo subconsciente para facilitar a nossa comunicação e aproximação com os outros. A linguagem representa o meio, por excelência, que nos permite viver em sociedade e criar laços. Quanto mais se aproximar a nossa linguagem do nosso interlocutor, maiores serão as possibilidades de sentir afinidades com ele. Certo?
Mas existem expressões verdadeiramente irritantes, desconcertantes e até grosseiras que muitos de nós utilizamos sem querer. Saem naturalmente, porque estamos fartos de as ouvir. Como acontece com certas músicas que de tanto ouvi-las tocar na radio acabamos por trauteá-las mesmo não gostando delas. *Caraças* é uma expressão que eu acho especialmente grosseira e no entanto dou comigo a pronunciá-la de vez em quando. Agora anda muito na moda uma expressão, entre muitas, que se utiliza quando vamos começar uma explicação "*é assim*...". Antigamente usava-se: é o seguinte; eu explico; eu passo a explicar; deixe-me explicar, etc. Não sei se foi por ter sido adaptada por tanta gente com tanta facilidade, e andar na boca do “mundo”, sob qualquer pretexto, às vezes repetitivamente, num único discurso, que resolvi, desde o inicio, eliminá-la do meu vocabulário. É a mesma sensação que tenho quando compro uma peça de roupa vistosa e ao sair à rua deparo-me com vinte e cinco mulheres a usar a mesma peça. A tentação é não usá-la mais. 
E são tantas as expressões que saem inadvertidamente, que por vezes, é necessário um grande esforço para evitá-las.


----------



## jazyk

Obrigado por me ensinar o verbo trautear, Magdala.


----------



## magdala

Foi um prazer jazyk!


----------



## Alentugano

magdala said:


> Mas existem expressões verdadeiramente irritantes, desconcertantes e até grosseiras que muitos de nós utilizamos sem querer. Saem naturalmente, porque estamos fartos de as ouvir. Como acontece com certas músicas que de tanto ouvi-las tocar na radio acabamos por trauteá-las mesmo não gostando delas. *Caraças* é uma expressão que eu acho especialmente grosseira e no entanto dou comigo a pronunciá-la de vez em quando. Agora anda muito na moda uma expressão, entre muitas, que se utiliza quando vamos começar uma explicação "*é assim*...". Antigamente usava-se: é o seguinte; eu explico; eu passo a explicar; deixe-me explicar, etc. Não sei se foi por ter sido adaptada por tanta gente com tanta facilidade, e andar na boca do “mundo”, sob qualquer pretexto, às vezes repetitivamente, num único discurso, que resolvi, desde o inicio, eliminá-la do meu vocabulário. É a mesma sensação que tenho quando compro uma peça de roupa vistosa e ao sair à rua deparo-me com vinte e cinco mulheres a usar a mesma peça. A tentação é não usá-la mais.
> E são tantas as expressões que saem inadvertidamente, que por vezes, é necessário um grande esforço para evitá-las.



Exacto, por isso é que a maior parte dessas expressões são apenas passageiras como, por exemplo, *"é assim..."*, a qual já teve o seu tempo e já se ouve muito menos actualmente.


----------



## jazyk

No Brasil ainda se ouve muito, ao lado de _tipo assim _e _tá ligado?, _mas com bem menos freqüência do que alguns anos atrás.


----------



## Alentugano

jazyk said:


> No Brasil ainda se ouve muito, ao lado de _tipo assim _e _tá ligado?, _mas com bem menos freqüência do que alguns anos atrás.



Conheci um brasileiro que conseguia encaixar o "tá ligado" na maior parte das frases que dizia. Especialmente no final das frases, arrematando-as quase sempre com um "tá ligado?"


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Alentugano said:


> Conheci um brasileiro que conseguia encaixar o "tá ligado" na maior parte das frases que dizia. Especialmente no final das frases, arrematando-as quase sempre com um "tá ligado?"


Devo esclarecer que esta expressão é mais paulista .... embora, também se use em outros Estados. Acho que a sua origem foi a cidade de São Paulo, tá ligado ?


----------



## jazyk

Hahahaha, é bem possível, meu!


----------



## magdala

jazyk said:


> No Brasil ainda se ouve muito, ao lado de _tipo assim _e _tá ligado?, _mas com bem menos freqüência do que alguns anos atrás.


Eu não me lembro de ter ouvido essa expressão "_tá ligado?" O que é que significa exactamente? Será algo como "topas?"_


----------



## Vanda

Não, é mais algo como: tá entendendo? tá ligado? viu?


----------



## Alentugano

magdala said:


> Eu não me lembro de ter ouvido essa expressão "_tá ligado?" O que é que significa exactamente? Será algo como "topas?"_



Outro possível equivalente em Portugal: _"Tás a ver?"_


----------



## magdala

Obrigada, já percebí.


----------



## spielenschach

I beg your pardon - desculpe
descupa - familiar


----------



## Alandria

Há uma mistura de tratamentos comuníssima aqui no sudeste brasileiro entre "tu" e "você". Aqui em vitória prevalesce o uso de "você", mas os imperativos na maioria das vezes tem função de "tu", o que dá um toque mais informal. 

Portanto, para amigos, usamos "desculpa", mas formalmente usamos "desculpe".

Não é só o Brasil que mistrura formas de tratamento, os portugueses também misturam o "vosso" e o "vos" com "vocês", então estamos quites.


----------



## kurumin

Desculpa! = I beg your pardon.

[me] Desculpa!
[me] desculpe!
tanto faz....

Me desculpe pode ser formal no Rio, mas é informal em Salvador...


----------



## kurumin

Alandria said:


> Há uma mistura de tratamentos comuníssima aqui no sudeste brasileiro entre "tu" e "você". Aqui em vitória prevalesce o uso de "você", mas os imperativos na maioria das vezes tem função de "tu", o que dá um toque mais informal.
> 
> Portanto, para amigos, usamos "desculpa", mas formalmente usamos "desculpe".
> 
> Não é só o Brasil que mistrura formas de tratamento, os portugueses também misturam o "vosso" e o "vos" com "vocês", então estamos quites.


 
A única palavra do tu que uso é TE.
 Quanto às formas imperativas, tanto faz 
É legal misturarmos elas como nos apraz 

LIGA PRA MIM, DIGA QUE VEM, FALA BAIXINHO, SOU SEU NENÉM
[ivete sangalo]

É normal misturar TU com VOCÊ no Brasil
É normal misturar VOCÊS com VóS (Vosso, vos) em Portugal.


----------



## spielenschach

Em Portugal é igual em todo lado:
Desculpe (formal) ou faz favor de desculpar (ainda mais formal) e 
desculpa -  familiar


----------



## kurumin

''O senhor me desculpa''. é formal, mesmo em Portugal 

Pode se usar indicativo em vez de imperativo, mesmo em Portugal.

Aqui no Brasil é mó comum isso 

_Dá licença!_ é mais usado que _Dê licença!_
_Dão licença!_ é mais usado que _Dêem licença_!...


----------



## Outsider

kurumin said:


> ''O senhor me desculpa''. é formal, mesmo em Portugal


Vai-me desculpar, mas nunca ouvi "O senhor me desculpa" em Portugal.


----------



## Alentugano

Alandria said:


> Não é só o Brasil que mistrura formas de tratamento, os portugueses também misturam o "vosso" e o "vos" com "vocês", então estamos quites.


 
Sim, é verdade. É tão natural que a maior parte dos falantes nem se dá conta dessa mistura.


----------



## kurumin

em umas regiões brasileiras, tem a mistura de TU com VÓS:

tu falastes, tu sois..._ _

_Claudinho e Bochecha misturam TU, VÓS e VOCÊ na música MALES:_
*Pois você não soube amar *
*Certo é dar pra receber *
*Não estou feliz *
*Com teu jeito de sofrer *
*Mas fizestes por merecer *

*Misturas combinam com a nossa miscigenação (rs) *
*[embora eu ache mais legal: você, seu, você fez, formas usadas em MG, ES, BA]*


----------



## Alandria

kurumin said:


> em umas regiões brasileiras, tem a mistura de TU com VÓS:
> *[embora eu ache mais legal: você, seu, você fez, formas usadas em MG, ES, BA]*



Eu também.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

jazyk said:


> Mas aqui não se trata de adjunto adnominal, pelo contrário, a construção clássica é desculpar alguém de algo, não por algo, como se vulgarizou.


Estou com você e não abro no que diz respeito à construção clássica. Eu venho _desculpando_ meus conterrâneos _do_ uso incorreto da construção com 'pelo(a)' há tempos, mas paciência tem limite; chegará um tempo em que eu não poderei mais _desculpá-los disso_. Ora, meus conterrâneos veem uma coisa na gramática, mas dizem outra. Os gramáticos jamais os _desculparão de_ menosprezaram a própria gramática.


----------



## pfaa09

*desculpe - desculpa*


jim2brasil said:


> Estas palavras são como obrigado e obrigada ou somente formas distintas de desculpar?


Conforme já se percebeu tem a ver com formalidade e com o lugar onde se fala português.
Quanto ao "obrigado vs obrigada" tem a ver com o género.
Sexo masculino ao agradecer diz: "Obrigado"
Sexo feminino ao agradecer diz: "Obrigada"

Nota: Quando estive na República Dominicana, disse "obrigado" a um jovem que me tinha servido à mesa.
Ele olhou para mim furioso e não se conteve, dizendo-me: "No estoy obligado a nada"
Depois expliquei-lhe que em português é a nossa forma de agradecer, o rapaz só se queria enfiar num buraco com vergonha
Acabámos todos à gargalhada.


----------



## machadinho

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Estou com você e não abro no que diz respeito à construção clássica. Eu venho _desculpando_ meus conterrâneos _do_ uso incorreto da construção com 'pelo(a)' há tempos, mas paciência tem limite; chegará um tempo em que eu não poderei mais _desculpá-los disso_. Ora, meus conterrâneos veem uma coisa na gramática, mas dizem outra. Os gramáticos jamais os _desculparão de_ menosprezaram a própria gramática.


Hmm... vejamos se é questão de gramática mesmo. O senhor os desculpa *do* deslize mas os culpa *pelo* deslize, ou estarei enganado?


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Não sei se posso, ao mesmo tempo, desculpá-los *do* deslize que sempre cometem e culpá-los *por* ele ou *dele*.


----------



## machadinho

Pois bem. Num primeiro momento, o senhor se inclina a culpá-los *pelo* deslize; mas, depois, não pode desculpá-los *pelo* mesmo deslize? O que justificaria a recusa da simetria de uso entre 'culpar por' e 'desculpar por'?


----------



## jazyk

O prefixo des, que indica saída, exclusão, desoneração, liber(t)ação: desonerar alguém DE algo, desobrigar alguém DE algo (mas obrigar alguém A algo), desabilitar alguém DE algo, desabituar alguém DE algo (mas habituar alguém A algo), etc.

Exemplos no Houaiss 2009:
 mais uma vez, desculpou-o de seus achaques
 é saudável desculpar-se das próprias intolerâncias


----------



## machadinho

jazyk said:


> O prefixo des, que indica saída, exclusão, desoneração, liber(t)ação: desonerar alguém DE algo, desobrigar alguém DE algo (mas obrigar alguém A algo), desabilitar alguém DE algo, desabituar alguém DE algo (mas habituar alguém A algo), etc.
> 
> Exemplos no Houaiss 2009:
> mais uma vez, desculpou-o de seus achaques
> é saudável desculpar-se das próprias intolerâncias


A regência de um verbo é determinada pela morfologia dele?


----------



## jazyk

Também: *de*pender *de*, *con*tar *com*, *a*spirar *a*, etc.


----------



## machadinho

jazyk said:


> Também: *de*pender *de*, *con*tar *com*, *a*spirar *a*, etc.


E, então, a regência é determinada pela morfologia de um verbo?


----------



## verdas gong

machadinho said:


> A regência de um verbo é determinada pela morfologia dele?


Nem acho. _Desligou na cara dela_. 
_comparecer com _não tem nada a ver com_ comparecer a/em...
Pode se comparar *com* ou *a*._


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

machadinho said:


> Pois bem. Num primeiro momento, o senhor se inclina a culpá-los *pelo* deslize; mas, depois, não pode desculpá-los *pelo* mesmo deslize? O que justificaria a recusa da simetria de uso entre 'culpar por' e 'desculpar por'?


Com a minha declarada burrice, contumaz analfabetismo e arraigada agramaticalidade, não me encontro à altura de responder à sua pergunta.


----------



## machadinho

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Com a minha declarada burrice, contumaz analfabetismo e arraigada agramaticalidade, não me encontro à altura de responder à sua pergunta.


Sure.


----------



## Tony100000

Nós, pelo menos, usamos o verbo "desculpar" com a preposição "por".



> Desculpe-nos pela nossa falha.


----------



## guihenning

Acho que a querela toda surge porque uma coisa é o verbo 'desculpar' e outra coisa é 'pedir desculpas'. E parece que há ou sempre pode haver um _overlap_ nos usos, principalmente porque o verbo 'perdoar' parece estar sempre implícito. Faz sentido os exemplos acima com de-xxxx, portanto desculpa poderia seguir essa linha, mas me parece que o verbo em si carrega uma nuance diferente, pois 'desculpar' não tem o sentido único de 'tirar/eximir a culpa de alguém'', mas sim como algo mais causal, des-culpar alguém _por_ algo que a pessoa tenha feito. O ato de desculpar não é eximir a culpa, mas sim ter afeição e perdoar(?) alguém *por* algo que se tenha feito. E vocês me desculpem se eu não soube me expressar, nunca pensei que fosse tão difícil falar uma coisa que na minha cabeça é tão simples.


Tony100000 said:


> Nós, pelo menos, usamos o verbo "desculpar" com a preposição "por".


Desculpo-vos a falha ou
Desculpo-vos pela falha, Tony, claro 

Pode-se sempre desculpar alguém por uma falha ou podem-se desculpar as falhas de alguém, afinal.


----------



## machadinho

Muito bem observado, guihenning. Acresce que se observa uma confusão absurda na cabeça dos leitores de gramáticas a respeito da *direção de ajuste* entre gramática e língua. A gramática é que se ajusta à língua; não a língua à gramática. E a gramática _soi-disante_ normativa, com toda a sua pompa, não dá conta de explicar a língua. Conclusão deliciosa: a língua está errada.

Uma anedota sobre uma aula do Hegel:

— A minha teoria é esta: ...
— Mas, professor, a realidade não é assim como o senhor está dizendo!
— Azar da realidade.​


----------

